#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός κόστους ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από τη χρήση πάνελ θέρμανσης υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας για δια φορε τικές εγκατεστημένες ισχείς

## Xάρης

Μελέτη του ΕΜΠ για το κόστος της  καταναλισκόμενης  ηλεκτρικής  ενέργειας σε ¤/kWhel από  τη  χρήση για 6 ώρες σε καθημερινή βάση πάνελ θέρμανσης  με  υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία.

Η μελέτη έγινε για πέντε σενάρια  λειτουργίας και για  διαφορετικές εγκατεστημένες  ισχείς.

*Σενάριο  1:* ημερήσιο τιμολόγιο ΔΕΗ (τιμολόγιο Γ1 με ισχύ από την 01.01.2013)

*Σενάριο 2:* χρήση κατά 60% του  ημερήσιου  τιμολογίου  ΔΕΗ  και κατά *40% του  νυχτερινού*  τιμολογίου  και  ζώνης μειωμένης  χρέωσης  ΔΕΗ  (τιμολόγιο Γ1Ν  με  ισχύ  από  την 01.01.2013)

*Σενάριο 3:* χρήση  κατά 50%  του  ημερήσιου  τιμολογίου ΔΕΗ  και  κατά *50% του νυχτερινού* τιμολογίου και ζώνης μειωμένης χρέωσης ΔΕΗ (τιμολόγιο Γ1Ν με ισχύ από την 01.01.2013)

*Σενάριο 4:* χρήση κατά 40% του ημερήσιου  τιμολογίου  ΔΕΗ  και  κατά *60%  του  νυχτερινού*  τιμολογίου  και  ζώνης μειωμένης χρέωσης ΔΕΗ (τιμολόγιο Γ1Ν με ισχύ από την 01.01.2013)

*Σενάριο  5:* χρήση  κατά 20%  του  ημερήσιου  τιμολογίου  ΔΕΗ  και  κατά *80% του νυχτερινού* τιμολογίου και ζώνης μειωμένης χρέωσης ΔΕΗ (τιμολόγιο Γ1Ν με ισχύ  από  την 01.01.2013).

Ολόκληρη η μελέτη --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------



----------

